

Disk42 – End-To-End Encrypted Open Source Cloud Storage on Indiegogo - henningschuster
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/disk42-encrypted-cloud-storage-all-open-source

======
theandrewbailey
This appears to be a centralized service. It would be great if you could run
your own server.

~~~
pinzlert
They claim that "everything is open source". So you probably can run your own
server but in this case you are not connected with anyone else I think.

~~~
theandrewbailey
True, but it's never explicitly mentioned. I think that would be a good point
to include in your crowdfunding pitch.

------
tomglindmeier
Having everything open sourced, I wonder what they do to prevent others from
copying their service.

~~~
dominikmauritz
I'm Dominik from disk42. Actually we don't to anything specific to prevent
others from copying our service. We just try to be the best :)

------
pinzlert
I like the open source thing. In my opinion the only way to show that the
service is really secure.

